# will J b welder work for glueing in inserts



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Just wonderin if that would work thanks


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

It would probably work, but you wouldnt want to add all that weight to your arrow, its likely to throw the flight off quite a bit. Just head to your local sports shop and buy a tube of the right kind of glue. Probably save you money in the long run.

:beer:


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Ya i figured me and my dad were just thinkin about it.. we are going to an archery shop about 10 miles away i need to get some inserts for some arrows i cut down and get some glue.. and possibly some broadheads if i have money.. my mom and dad might buy the broadheads they aren't doing the best with money but thanks for the tip bauer

dylan


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I presume you're asking about carbon arrows? JB would add more weight than desirable, but for sure would glue them in!. I would have to believe that because it is so heavy, it would be critical to get it distributed evenly inside the shaft so as not to cause the arrow to be unbalanced. Put a broadhead on a shaft with the insert not trued up with the center line of the shaft or a few grains more weight one one side, and accuracy will be impossible...

I just use Hot Melt. Works fine, easy to turn the insert to tune a broadhead or remove it with careful application of heat to a target point screwed into the insert, and far less mess than epoxy...


----------

